# Everyone need to check the size of their avatars



## Scott Bushey

Right click your avatar and click on properties. If your avatar is over 150 x 150 pixels either reduce it or remove it. 

Mods bump this thread as it moves down the page.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Or we can all post to heck the size and also add to our post count.


----------



## blhowes

Done.


----------



## Puritanhead

what avatar?


----------



## Puritanhead

132 x 150 pixels here... maybe I should make it bigger?
:bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 132 x 150 pixels here... maybe I should make it bigger?
> :bigsmile:


I'm a terrible judge of character sometimes, but you strike me as the kind of person that'd make it 150 x 151, just to see... 

I'm way off on this character assessment, right?


----------



## Puritanhead

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> 132 x 150 pixels here... maybe I should make it bigger?
> :bigsmile:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a terrible judge of character sometimes, but you strike me as the kind of person that'd make it 150 x 151, just to see...
> 
> I'm way off on this character assessment, right?
Click to expand...


That is funny... but actually you misjudged me-- It is not that I am not mischevious enough to do it-- I'm just too lazy to do it, now that I think about it.


----------



## Puritanhead

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Right click your avatar and click on properties. If your avatar is over 150 x 150 pixels either reduce it or remove it.
> 
> Mods bump this thread as it moves down the page.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



How about a max download size?

Mine is 2.66 KB (2720 bytes). Try beating that Puritanboarders!!!


----------



## Puritanhead

Perhaps some of the guys would like to volunteer and help _offending_ people shrink their avatars, and give them a new one.


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> That is funny... but actually you misjudged me-- It is not that I am not mischevious enough to do it-- I'm just too lazy to do it, now that I think about it.


Thanks for correcting me. It's tough trying to judge a person's true character over the internet.


----------



## mgeoffriau

Hmmm...gotta check mine.


----------



## mgeoffriau

It's exactly 150 x 150 pixels! Does that speak to something Pharisaical in my nature?


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

mine is 195X 130..

I think I should have "special" privileges. Just look at Pastor Jack 

How do I lower the size? I will work on this tonight and if I can not change it I have another Avatar in mind that will work.


----------



## mgeoffriau

Check your email, Brian.


----------



## py3ak

147 x 149; thanks to a previous SB resizing special. My avatar used to be a great picture of Hercule Poirot --when the resizing legislation came along it just didn't look the same. So I had to go for the dignified-wise-authoritative look instead of a cheerful smug Belgian.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I edited mine but it still shows 150x152, will you let it slide?


----------



## Scott Bushey

Chris,
I don't want to be difficult but the board standards are 150 x 150.


----------



## Puritanhead

> _Originally posted by NaphtaliPress_
> I edited mine but it still shows 150x152, will you let it slide?



Yeah-- if he lets it slide for you... then what will he do next? Let it slide for a moderator like Colleen. Of course not!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

ok,ok. 148x150. done.


----------



## Puritanhead

Hey, if we opt to make width only 125 pixels can we go for 175 pixels on the vertical end?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Fixed. Sorry about that.

Scott: Where have you been brother? You've been scarce lately.


----------



## Scott Bushey

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> Fixed. Sorry about that.
> 
> Scott: Where have you been brother? You've been scarce lately.



Working on rejuvinating my walk. The PB does not a Christian make.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Roger. Good to hear you didn't lose any limbs or anything like that.


----------



## LadyFlynt

checking


----------



## LadyFlynt

140x180

guess I have some work to do


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

> _Originally posted by mgeoffriau_
> Check your email, Brian.



Thanks mgeoffiau!


----------



## Ivan

Let's see....78x105...I feel so inadequate....

[Edited on 3-11-2006 by Ivan]


----------



## py3ak

Has anyone else been seized with a manic urge to click on other people's avatars and see if they comply?


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Has anyone else been seized with a manic urge to click on other people's avatars and see if they comply?





 Definitely!!! 

EVERYONE WATCHOUT FOR THE AVATAR POLICE!!!!


----------



## py3ak

I found one non-compliant person so far!


----------



## LadyFlynt

Yeah, and I admitted it...I will be complying soon.


----------



## py3ak

Oh, I didn't mean you. I found someone else....

I didn't realize I would do so well as the ruthless enforcer for an oppressive statist regime until this evening. Tracking down lawbreakers has it's little adrenaline thrill.


----------



## LadyFlynt

py2ak - Moderator of Avatars!


----------



## py3ak

I shall have to fine you for satire, as my screenname is py*3*ak!

[Edited on 3-11-2006 by py3ak]


----------



## LadyFlynt

OOOPS! (Seriously, it was a typo!)


----------



## py3ak

I understood it to be a demeaning reference to my stature. We KBG (Killer Board Guards) know no mercy!


----------



## LadyFlynt

okay...py10ak...


----------



## py3ak

There you go! You'll never go wrong calling lieutenants colonels and majors brigadier generals! Enforcers are always susceptible to self-importance.


----------



## py3ak

I have found another violator!


----------



## brymaes

Oops -- 152x98. Changing...

[Edited on 3-12-2006 by theologae]


----------



## MeanieCalvinist

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> I have found another violator!



GIT EM!!!!!


----------



## py3ak

It was Bryan; he complied when I wasn't looking.


----------



## tdowns

*How do I check on Mac*

Can someone check for me, or tell me how to check it on Mac???

Thanks


----------



## blhowes

> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> Can someone check for me, or tell me how to check it on Mac???


176 x 117



[Edited on 3-12-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## ANT

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> I found one non-compliant person so far!





 AAAAAAaaaaarrrrgghhhhh!!!  

I just realized it's me!!!

I've got to find a different one.

BUMMER! I really like the guy walking on his hands!

I'm sorry for being non-complient everyone. I just realized it.
I'm looking for a different one now.


----------



## tdowns

*Man, so close....*

Thanks

Off to resize....(I guess I could write that in the getting fit thread as well...(symbol crash)

[Edited on 3-12-2006 by tdowns007]


----------



## ANT

Alright ... I'm good!

I hope everyone likes the monk for now.


----------



## tdowns

*Did it work.....*

I'll see.....I can't tell, someone please check....I can't stand being out of compliance......Thanks.

[Edited on 3-12-2006 by tdowns007]


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

You can shrink your avatar photos by saving them and going into mspaint. That is how I get mine down to size. Then I upload them to image shack. Any questions? Joshua Hicks told me how to do the mspaint thing. It is on all of our PC's. It is hidden.


----------



## py3ak

Two other noncompliant people I found toed the line!


----------



## Bladestunner316

Is mine ok?


----------



## py3ak

73 X 94 --you're good to go son.


----------



## Bladestunner316




----------



## tdowns

*Can you hear me now??*

What about now? I changed it at photobucket, it says there that it is 132 by 88 or something like that, I repasted it into my profile...I'll know when I submit this I think if it looks smaller......


----------



## daveb

> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> What about now?



Yours is good.


----------



## tdowns

*Sweeeeeetttt!!!!*

Thanks for checking, I can sleep now....but first I'll pray for those slackers with rebellious hearts who have not changed theirs.


----------



## py3ak

Compliance is difficult. But the rewards are great.


----------



## daveb

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> It's not good, actually. It's 176 x 117. The limit is 150.



Weird. We must be seeing a different pic. Maybe do a refresh and see if the old one isn't cached.


----------



## Puritan Sailor

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by daveb_
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by tdowns007_
> What about now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's not good, actually. It's 176 x 117. The limit is 150.
Click to expand...


I'm measuring 132x88.


----------



## tdowns

*132X88*

That's what I get when I check it on Photobucket....????? I'll use email one from Josh though if needed, thanks Josh.


----------



## VictorBravo

I figured out I was guilty too. I confess and repent.

Vic


----------



## Cuirassier

83 x 125 ... 

dl


----------

